# Berried taiwanbees in akadama tank



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I really love akadama


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

That's very nice. How old is the tank with akadama?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

randy said:


> That's very nice. How old is the tank with akadama?


4months now. and it seems more berried shrimps here compare to netlea crystal soil.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Is that a green Hulk in the last photo or is it more blue?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

If that's one of the BKK you got from me, it could very well be a green hulk.
I got 2 of them out of that batch that I brought in.

PS. Abraham, did you see my new Blue Panda babies check my post.

When are your females due? Mine went right on the very day! 30 day.


----------

